# Long term rental contract for villa in Northern Cyprus



## Singhy07 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi there,

Can anyone give me advice on what I need to do, we have found long term tennants for a 2 year rental in our Northern Cyprus villa.

Has anyone got a contract I could look at or advice on how to get one?

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

I think you will have a hard time getting an answer on this forum. Almost everyone of the members are expats to the Republic of Cyprus, not the north part

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Surely if you have bought a villa there you must have a lawyer who is the obvious person to refer this to.

Pete


----------

